# scored last night of the hunt



## ramrod (Apr 15, 2008)

[attachment=0:1fnwqi32]th_deerhunt2011.jpg[/attachment:1fnwqi32]I decided to give it one last try last night, so as soon as my son got out of school we headed out. got up on the mountain about 5 o'clock seen a guy coming down with a nice little 4 point buck. we seen this 2 point buck just before dark i got my son in on him his first shoot sounded like his barrel must have been full of water it sounded more like a cap gun, he was able to sneak on him again and get one more shot through the trees. he reloaded and tried to sneak in for a 3rd shot. the deer spooked and ran right for me. killed him at 40 yards at a dead run.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool. I had no idea weiner dogs were good deer chasers as well! ;-) Thanks for sharing though. I love it!


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Haha weiner dogs and deer! nice!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's cool.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Sorry for your sons luck, maybe next time. I love those self defense deer.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## ramrod (Apr 15, 2008)

i take my little wiener dog with me every where i go. he's a miniature hound dog, but don't tell him that he thinks he's a big dog. i wish my son could have made the kill but he has a cow tag in November for the currant creek hunt. he drew this tag 2 years ago and harvested a nice cow. he just turned 16 and I have put him on and killed one cow elk and 3 deer, so I guess dad can shoot one this time.


----------

